# Speed stickers on back of MoHo



## yeoblade (Aug 29, 2018)

You often see 'vans with 80, 90 100  Kph Speed stickers on foreign vans, anyone know the what why and rules on these, I assume it's only for Johnny foreigner  But when do they have to have them?


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 29, 2018)

there are speed limits for vans in uk so assume that johnny foreinger has something simalar

Van and pickup speed limits explained | Parkers


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 30, 2018)

The stickers you are referring to are *80*, *100* and *110 *KPH and apply to motorhomes and goods vehicles over 3,500 GVW.

They are to be fitted on the rear european offside ( our nearside ) either vertical or horizontal in ascending order from bottom to top or left to right respectively.


----------



## bazzybabes (Sep 1, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> The stickers you are referring to are *80*, *100* and *110 *KPH and apply to motorhomes and goods vehicles over 3,500 GVW.
> 
> They are to be fitted on the rear european offside ( our nearside ) either vertical or horizontal in ascending order from bottom to top or left to right respectively.



But the one of the speed limits is now lower for over 3,500 GVW, *70*.

Do they now have to be 50, 70, 110?


----------

